# sand in pool question



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok so I had a broken pipe repaired all is working now but I need to get the sand out. Anyone done this before, if not I will get my scuba tank filled and buy a submersable pump and get at it. Would be nice to have a better way-not a good idea to let the pool equip do the job.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

How much sand? You could buy one of the handheld pool vacs unless you are talking inches.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Just vacuum to waste.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Put panty hose on your Polaris & let it do the work.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

jtupper said:


> Just vacuum to waste.


That's what I do.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe a few pounds just not sure if it was ok to vacume into the pump.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Do you have a multi-port valve? If so, set to waste and you won't be vacuuming through your pump. It will be sent directly to waste.


----------



## surfdad_96712 (Aug 29, 2006)

The multi port is AFTER the pump and the sand will pass through the pump with no problems.
I did not stay in a holiday inn last night but I am a pool builder


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

surfdad_96712 said:


> The multi port is AFTER the pump and the sand will pass through the pump with no problems.
> I did not stay in a holiday inn last night but I am a pool builder


I had a brain fart. I was thinking of the filter, not the pump.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

ha ha love that.


----------

